# Can't find root method for LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371).



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## siferx (Jul 31, 2016)

*Lg Phoenix 2 root*

KingRoot app will temp root this phone and you can uninstall all the at&t crap just fine but I needs to be re rooted every time you restart the phone I had to uninstall KingRoot my phone keeps randomly rebooting if its rooted with it


----------



## KippaStep (Aug 2, 2016)

siferx said:


> KingRoot app will temp root this phone and you can uninstall all the at&t crap just fine but I needs to be re rooted every time you restart the phone I had to uninstall KingRoot my phone keeps randomly rebooting if its rooted with it

Click to collapse



Tried KingRoot, no dice


----------



## KippaStep (Aug 3, 2016)

BUMP: I really need a method for this...


----------



## Hydran (Aug 4, 2016)

I have the same phone. Kingroot did work for me. You have to run it several times but it does eventually work. Also had the random reboot issue on occasion but I did get the bloatware off. What I would like to know is once its temp rooted, is there a method to get permanent root? Any custom recoveries that work for this?


----------



## Hydran (Aug 6, 2016)

Well I totally boned my phone I think. Kingroot works but it caused a lot of instability. It reboots the phone within minutes of getting temp rooted. So I tried supersume to remove kingroot (which seems to also have a pretty bad reputation as far as privacy goes) to replace kingroot with supersu. Everything seemed to go fine, the binary updated and looked good. Once the phone reboots though, it freezes on the AT&T logo. When I try to factory reset the android pops on screen for about 5 seconds and nothing changes. I can't do anything with adb. Whenever I try to list devices the phone is detected but it says it isn't "Authorized". If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Matt_Meag (Aug 26, 2016)

KippaStep said:


> Hey all!
> I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue looking for root method for this phone. If I have to convert to lollipop again somehow I will. Please help.


----------



## mnorris0678 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hydran said:


> Well I totally boned my phone I think. Kingroot works but it caused a lot of instability. It reboots the phone within minutes of getting temp rooted. So I tried supersume to remove kingroot (which seems to also have a pretty bad reputation as far as privacy goes) to replace kingroot with supersu. Everything seemed to go fine, the binary updated and looked good. Once the phone reboots though, it freezes on the AT&T logo. When I try to factory reset the android pops on screen for about 5 seconds and nothing changes. I can't do anything with adb. Whenever I try to list devices the phone is detected but it says it isn't "Authorized". If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Anybody else try Kingroot then Supersume and have the same trouble or had any success?


----------



## siferx (Aug 27, 2016)

mnorris0678 said:


> Anybody else try Kingroot then Supersume and have the same trouble or had any success?

Click to collapse



Installing super su when rooted with king will  brick Everytime you can temp root to uninstall the at&t bloat but that's about as far as I got phone keeps rebooting every few minutes when rooted I think I'll just get a new phone


----------



## bwilliams111 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm really not a fan of the fact that this device de-roots itself on every reboot, I know the developers have more popular models to address, so I'm not complaining. I was just wondering if anyone knows a way to keep that from happening and safely get rid of KingRoot and put SuperSU on instead...


----------



## zounduser (Sep 13, 2016)

Supersume

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## brito9112 (Sep 29, 2016)

*root*

did you try this guide?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2684210


----------



## James101 (Oct 18, 2016)

Stay away from Kingroot and supersume, you are going to brick your phone!!! You'll have to send it in to LG, and your phone will never be the same again!!!

It only takes one attempt of kingroot, and no more security updates from at&t, Error: !!your device is suspected of rooting!!
(even if you uninstall kingroot & unroot)


----------



## jt85 (Oct 21, 2016)

*Phoenix 2 root*

Anyone have any advice on hacking into the system somehow to bypass the boot loader in order to fix the bridging problem at&t left us with? Or possibly something like flashily to flash directly to device or so we can disable bootloader security, or bypass at&t security or something like the old school ways hacking the system if possible. I don't understand HW,SW,KERNEL,LINUX,CODE,APPS so its hard for me to hack it myself. Although,  I have successfully rooted, flashed supersu and twrp'd my htc one m9. I have been into buildprops and enabled hotspot tethering and disabled data throttle through proxy servers and HSM.  I just don't know where or how to start the root procession this device Cuz I'm still a newb. Please no one click root suggestions, I prefer the knowledge not the instant gratification! Thanks in advance!


----------



## brito9112 (Nov 15, 2016)

try this guide

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-root-method-lg-devices-t3049772


----------



## campero_electronica (Nov 28, 2016)

*update*

Any idea how to update the software?
I tried to update on the phone without any result


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Nov 30, 2016)

brito9112 said:


> try this guide
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-root-method-lg-devices-t3049772

Click to collapse



I tried this method but it froze on the last step, I sat there for an hour while my phone was trying to run the script but nothing would happen.


----------



## Hydran (Dec 2, 2016)

*Tried it as well*



brito9112 said:


> try this guide
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-root-method-lg-devices-t3049772

Click to collapse





killerfurzeYT said:


> I tried this method but it froze on the last step, I sat there for an hour while my phone was trying to run the script but nothing would happen.

Click to collapse



Yeah I tried that before I attempted to Kingroot and then Supersume. Did the same thing. If anyone knows of a way to de-brick the phone when supersume fails I'd appreciate any help. Not sure it's even possible.


----------



## fastness (Dec 4, 2016)

LG k371 is one of the k8 series. 
All K8 were compressed at lz4 not the gzip.  SuperSU v2.66 (and other previous system-less version of supersu installer) can't decompress LZ4-compressed kernel. So that procedure won't finish the last step.
There might be two ways to solve this issue, either repacking into gzip, or waiting for supersu's support to lz4.
I guess the supersu's support to lz4 could be easier. But I don't think ppl are working on it.

At that thread, someone succeed rooting another K8 model (LG K8 k350n), with a different chipset, Mediatek MT6735 . I guess you could check it out.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/install-systemless-supersu-patch-lz4-t3475765
http://www.chinaphonearena.com/forum/printthread.php?tid=16681
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/supersu-v2-66-installed-lz4-compressed-t3296508



Hydran said:


> Yeah I tried that before I attempted to Kingroot and then Supersume. Did the same thing. If anyone knows of a way to de-brick the phone when supersume fails I'd appreciate any help. Not sure it's even possible.

Click to collapse


----------



## Krauter (Dec 27, 2016)

Did you try booting the phone into fast boot settings?


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Dec 28, 2016)

Has their been any updates to this recently? I just a got a new LG Phoenix 2 because my screen was shattered so I can tinker with the broken one


----------



## kdm6389 (Dec 31, 2016)

I m also looking for LG-K371 root or CM13


----------



## whist888 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm looking for root for this phone too.


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am unable to share internet without root, and there's lot of useless app to remove.


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 5, 2017)

Unable to USB/WiFi tethering, stuck at authentication.

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------

Kingroot saying no strategy


----------



## amir2418 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey anyone had firmware for this model yet ? 

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jilebi (Jan 6, 2017)

For those of you who got temproot on the Phoenix 2 (LG K371) using kingroot, did you use the app or from PC?


----------



## TimmyP (Jan 7, 2017)

Thats bunko nobody rooted this yet. Maybe on an older software version.


----------



## jilebi (Jan 7, 2017)

TimmyP said:


> Thats bunko nobody rooted this yet. Maybe on an older software version.

Click to collapse



That is weird. Both @siferx and @Hydran posted in this thread around end of July that they achieved root using Kingroot after several tries. Seems unlikely that both got it wrong. 

Also the Phoenix 2 at end of July had the same software version - 10B - as the current version. There has been no change in software since July.

Finally, I checked Kingroot version available at that time. It was 4.9.5 and above. I have tried every apk version 4.9.5 and above, but no root. Hence my question on whether they perhaps did it using PC and not apk. Anybody have any thoughts on above, on how we can replicate their work?


----------



## Hydran (Jan 10, 2017)

I used the apk. When you run it it will fail several times. Just keep running it over and over. I had to try it maybe 15-20 times before I finally got root. It made a little more progress each time it seemed. Whatever you do though, DO NOT attempt to run any permanent root tool after you have temp root. You will brick the phone. Mine is still dead. Had to buy another. It's was also very unstable. The phone will reboot randomly once rooted, might be I five minutes or an hour. You have to rerun kingroot after any reboot. Though once you've successfully rooted once it doesn't take as many attempts thereafter to get it again. I still am looking for a permanent, safe, and stable root method for this. It's a decent cheap phone. Should be more popular.


----------



## jilebi (Jan 10, 2017)

Hydran said:


> I used the apk. When you run it it will fail several times. Just keep running it over and over. I had to try it maybe 15-20 times before I finally got root. It made a little more progress each time it seemed. Whatever you do though, DO NOT attempt to run any permanent root tool after you have temp root. You will brick the phone. Mine is still dead. Had to buy another. It's was also very unstable. The phone will reboot randomly once rooted, might be I five minutes or an hour. You have to rerun kingroot after any reboot. Though once you've successfully rooted once it doesn't take as many attempts thereafter to get it again. I still am looking for a permanent, safe, and stable root method for this. It's a decent cheap phone. Should be more popular.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response, @Hydran! I am working on a permanent root solution, so that we can remove the bloatware.

Can you share the following?

1. Do you remember what was the firmware version? Was it 10n also known as  K37110n, or was it earlier version?
2. Do you remember which version of kingroot you used? E.g. 4.9.5 or 4.9.6, etc? Also, roughly when did you run kingroot, end of July, August, etc?
3. Do you remember getting, downloading or applying any update to the phone?

I have tried kingroot continuously for 20-30 times, but no luck. So I wanted to see what might be different with your case.

Also, it may be possible to unbrick your phone. Have you tried putting it in download mode or recovery mode?


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone wants any file from /system ??


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Jan 15, 2017)

Anything recent yet? My old LGk371 needs a root


----------



## TimmyP (Jan 16, 2017)

SRSroot claims they rooted this phone, but it doesnt work (despite saying so). Google k371 srsroot to see the tweet and respond back if you can. It does not work and is only going to impede efforts! (I get the feeling srsroot isnt that legit).


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 16, 2017)

All the best guys, keep up.

---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------

I want to replace phone and contact app with Google contact and google phone.

---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------

Looks like the device is impossible to root. ?


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Jan 16, 2017)

kdm6389 said:


> All the best guys, keep up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone has a root method out (going by what Root Checker says) there is a temp root solution for it but not that many people can get it to work


----------



## amir2418 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone had successfully rooted this device yet ?? Still waiting to see root access in this phone ?

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 24, 2017)

Can't even able to disable **** stock app, like email, quickmemo+, simtoolkit, etc ... Which I never used.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

Can you able Wi-Fi /USB tethering (I m in India and I am not using atnt sim).


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 25, 2017)

Any progress??


----------



## markgg (Jan 26, 2017)

Anyone try the new LG K8/K10 root method?  Looks like the  "lz4" compression problem (instead of gzip) has been solved for two related phones.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-k10/how-to/friendly-root-method-lg-k8-k10-t3531223


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## mdabdullah7 (Jan 26, 2017)

I got 3 of these phones from US, now am in india. I sent the unlock request to at&t, they provided me the unlock code and was able to unlock the network restrictions but the problem is, it only allows to make and receive phone calls, SMS. 4G or even 3G doesn't, am restricted to Edge 2G network. I tried various carriers Airtel, JIO 4G, Idea. Am fine if it restricts me on sharing hotspot but atleast 4G or 3G should work for the device.

It doesn't come with option to select Preferred network type, i can't manually change the network mode to 4G LTE, i tried various Network switcher apps nothing seems to work. I tried getting into hidden menu *#*#4636#*#* it opens the menu but can't get into Phone Information to make changes.

Am stuck with 3 of these on my head... plz... Any kind of help will be greatly appreciated..

Abdullah
Email - [email protected]
Cell - +9107207552183


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't do smuggling.


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 26, 2017)

Another problem with this mobile, the contact app showing nick name, in the list, its bit annoying. Any fix?? I tried google contact too, but not working either.

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

XDA should assign LG-K371 page

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

./adb reboot bootloader
Fastboot is disabled, Reboot to itself.

./adb reboot recovery 
Recovery exist but don't know how to use and what can be achieved form stock recovery.

Since no fastboot, forget the 'root' and forget 'OEM unlock'

Only US people can do something, we can only brick this device.


----------



## combatarms (Jan 30, 2017)

Has there been any progress for obtaining root on this device? I have tried several things (methods) but nothing worked.


----------



## kdm6389 (Jan 31, 2017)

Can anyone try sideload SuperSU-update.zip in stock recovery?


----------



## amir2418 (Feb 3, 2017)

Using phone in different countries​ after unlocking No 3g laggy marshmallow version this Phoenix 2 really badly need a custom rom ? 

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eazx (Feb 4, 2017)

anyone have try kingroot v5 ??  just saying i dont know if gonna work


----------



## mr_eugene (Feb 5, 2017)

Eazx - thank you  for posting link to kdz for k371, i think it will make people feel better about trying to root this phone, since they can always unbrick using stock image?

Who wants to try it and more importantly make an easy to follow process for rest of newbs like me? 

There are some pretty thorough K8 guides, I found even youtube videos, etc. Did anybody try them? K8 is just like phoenix 2 almost. 
Anybody brave, and yet smart enough to root this?


----------



## amir2418 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's going to take a while for able root this device no sign of hope ?

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




amir2418 said:


> I think it's going to take a while for able to root this device no sign of hope ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Siknote (Feb 9, 2017)

Just my luck, picking the "unrootable" device. Should have stuck with my HTC M8. I'm very surprised there isn't a solid root method for this phone yet. Shame.


----------



## noahdenza (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a dump of the k37110h. Im going to try and port over cwm. I have a program that can flash the custom recovery over once Im able to get it ported


----------



## Princess_Kwannon (Feb 12, 2017)

*k37111n stock rom*

Does anyone have a stock rom dump (kdz or tot) for the LG K371 for version k37111n?

I now have a play unit and have had some interesting times dealing with the hardware boot lock and the near impossible to eliminate FRP and need to reflash the firmware, but it wont let me flash old firmware. Any joy on finding the stock rom, or ideas on how to dump from another k371 unit, would be awesome possum


----------



## amir2418 (Feb 26, 2017)

Any news regarding to root this device yet ?

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mr_eugene (Mar 1, 2017)

please please please find root method
this phone is cool but with att bloat and no root is crippled


----------



## James101 (Mar 2, 2017)

mr_eugene said:


> please please please find root method
> this phone is cool but with att bloat and no root is crippled

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?
Some say its works other say it doesn't.
http://howtorootdownload.com/how-to-root-lg-phoenix-2-tools-download.html


----------



## amir2418 (Mar 3, 2017)

James101 said:


> Have you tried this?
> Some say its works other say it doesn't.
> http://howtorootdownload.com/how-to-root-lg-phoenix-2-tools-download.html

Click to collapse



I've try this method before it's doesn't work. 


Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Siknote (Mar 3, 2017)

I've tried KingRoot and KingoRoot apk's and windows versions, as well as LG One Click Root, nothing works.


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Mar 3, 2017)

Any Progress? I got a new LG Phoenix 2, as I've said last time I was here. My old phone will turn into my testing stuff that shouldn't ever work
The phone is K3711n, as many of them are today


----------



## mr_eugene (Mar 5, 2017)

nothing worked for me.. is there a proven method?


----------



## amir2418 (Mar 5, 2017)

It's very sad to see unfortunately this Phoenix 2 still struggling to get Root access, 

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## kdm6389 (Mar 9, 2017)

any progress ??


----------



## mr_eugene (Mar 10, 2017)

phoenix 3 has been announced to go on sale on att 
does that mean phoenix 2 will NEVER get root?


----------



## kdm6389 (Mar 13, 2017)

Please they make LinageOS for d2att but not for lg phone, I will not buy any lg+att phone from now, I will buy Samsung+att


----------



## Siknote (Mar 14, 2017)

So no one's saying this device can't be rooted through third-party recovery right? ie: unlocking the bootloader, adb and that whole process? Because on Kingoroot's website they detail the whole root process on marshmallow.


----------



## Siknote (Mar 14, 2017)

Nevermind, I saw that it wasnt a compatible/eligible device for bootloader unlock.


----------



## amir2418 (Mar 18, 2017)

Any update??

Sent from my LG-K371 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anthuan100 (Mar 22, 2017)

*KDZ LG K371 lg phoenix 2 sotck rom*

Good day fellows, i found this mylgphones.com/lg-k371-stock-firmware-v10b.html, the KDZ for our LG K371i donwloaded and the rar pass working but my cellphone work well, may work for the other guys they have a BRICK cellphone, buena suerte amigos


----------



## mr_eugene (Mar 23, 2017)

anthuan100 said:


> Good day fellows, i found this mylgphones.com/lg-k371-stock-firmware-v10b.html, the KDZ for our LG K371i donwloaded and the rar pass working but my cellphone work well, may work for the other guys they have a BRICK cellphone, buena suerte amigos

Click to collapse



amigo no entendi te completo, entonces tienes Root o no?


----------



## anthuan100 (Mar 25, 2017)

mr_eugene said:


> amigo no entendi te completo, entonces tienes Root o no?

Click to collapse



no no tengo root, pero logre restaurar mi equipo de un mal root que intente hacer.


----------



## effLG (Mar 29, 2017)

no help


----------



## mr_eugene (Mar 30, 2017)

i don't understand why is nobody is interested in doing root for this model, it seems very decent spec wise, and is on sale in BB now for $50


----------



## mr_eugene (Apr 16, 2017)

months go by..still no root


----------



## Nilobave (Apr 17, 2017)

mr_eugene said:


> months go by..still no root

Click to collapse



Have you tried kingroot? I've got a LG G Stylo H634, and I did root it using kingroot version 4.5.0. Try it, but don't use the latest version of kingroot because I tried that before using v. 4.5.0. and didn't work.


----------



## langmute01 (Apr 24, 2017)

*OEM Unlock?*

Did people try "OEM Unlocking" under developer options before doing any root method? And then seeing if root works?
don't think oem unlocking was listed in the instructions for kingoroot or other roots.

I'm still not entirely sure what "OEM unlocking" does. Something about allow bootloader to be unlocked?
This might explain why root methods aren't working, if people are not checking that "OEM unlock" option.


----------



## mr_eugene (Apr 25, 2017)

langmute01 said:


> Did people try "OEM Unlocking" under developer options before doing any root method? And then seeing if root works?
> don't think oem unlocking was listed in the instructions for kingoroot or other roots.
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure what "OEM unlocking" does. Something about allow bootloader to be unlocked?
> This might explain why root methods aren't working, if people are not checking that "OEM unlock" option.

Click to collapse



Did that method work for anybody? Can someone confirm using oem unlocking to on and then kingoroot did successfully root their model?

There were reports in this thread of people bricking their device using root methods.


----------



## dstroix (Apr 29, 2017)

Kingroot will temp root this device after a few tries and reboots but it won't persist after reboot due to bootloader being locked and no way to unlock it. If you're just looking for root to enable free tethering, try this instead: Install Settings Database Editor from the Play store. Select "System".  Scroll to "tether_entitlement_check_state" and click it. If you get a message about no permission, follow the instructions in the message using adb to grant permissions. Change the value to "0". Next, change "tethering_noprovisioning" to "True". Next, switch to "global" and scroll to "tether_dun_required" and change it to "0".  Reboot. This should bypass the authentication check when enabling wifi tethering. Worked for me .


----------



## killerfurzeYT (May 3, 2017)

dstroix said:


> Kingroot will temp root this device after a few tries and reboots but it won't persist after reboot due to bootloader being locked and no way to unlock it. If you're just looking for root to enable free tethering, try this instead: Install Settings Database Editor from the Play store. Select "System".  Scroll to "tether_entitlement_check_state" and click it. If you get a message about no permission, follow the instructions in the message using adb to grant permissions. Change the value to "0". Next, change "tethering_noprovisioning" to "True". Next, switch to "global" and scroll to "tether_dun_required" and change it to "0".  Reboot. This should bypass the authentication check when enabling wifi tethering. Worked for me .

Click to collapse



Be careful using this app. Me being an idiot soft-bricked the phone. I'm waiting for someone to drop off my spare phone and then restoring it when I get home. Whatever you do. Don't **** with UI buttons. It will crash the UI. The phone can boot and connect to adb and can transfer Files. But other than that. Its useless


----------



## killerfurzeYT (May 3, 2017)

Any luck?


----------



## kirito9 (May 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if this KDZ firmware actually works? I might be getting this phone soon and I've worked with other Qualcomm devices with hidden bootloader that were able to get a TWRP recovery working without the need to unlock. If the KDZ firmware works and you can restore your device then I'll be able to compile some recoveries to test :good:.


----------



## Ankany (May 10, 2017)

****Willing to donate for successful root of LG K371*****

I will donate for successful root method for LG K371, since I cant really use this phone with restrictions such as LTE Bands, hotspot etc.


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## kirito9 (May 10, 2017)

Ankany said:


> I will donate for successful root method for LG K371, since I cant really use this phone with restrictions such as LTE Bands, hotspot etc.

Click to collapse



Can you let me know if the KDZ tool works?


----------



## killerfurzeYT (May 10, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Does anyone know if this KDZ firmware actually works? I might be getting this phone soon and I've worked with other Qualcomm devices with hidden bootloader that were able to get a TWRP recovery working without the need to unlock. If the KDZ firmware works and you can restore your device then I'll be able to compile some recoveries to test :good:.

Click to collapse



The firmware file does work. You are able to restore the phone with it.


----------



## kirito9 (May 10, 2017)

killerfurzeYT said:


> The firmware file does work. You are able to restore the phone with it.

Click to collapse



Then is anyone willing to test a few builds of TWRP?

I would need the stock boot.img and recovery.img.


----------



## killerfurzeYT (May 10, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Then is anyone willing to test a few builds of TWRP?
> 
> I would need the stock boot.img and recovery.img.

Click to collapse



I'll try some build, I'll have to try when I get home and try it with my other Phoenix 2 since I don't want to risk my working one.


----------



## kirito9 (May 10, 2017)

killerfurzeYT said:


> I'll try some build, I'll have to try when I get home and try it with my other Phoenix 2 since I don't want to risk my working one.

Click to collapse



Risk the working one? Does that mean you haven't restored the kdz file on the "broken one"? If anyone can gain temp root access with kingroot and provide a backup of the boot.img and recovery.img using Flashify, that would be great.


----------



## killerfurzeYT (May 10, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Risk the working one? Does that mean you haven't restored the kdz file on the "broken one"? If anyone can gain temp root access with kingroot and provide a backup of the boot.img and recovery.img using Flashify, that would be great.

Click to collapse



What I mean by risk is have it not work anymore, not bootable. I've had that happen before with an older phone when I flashed a boot.img or recovery.img. The "Broken One" just has a shattered screen and parts of the touch screen don't work sometimes


----------



## kirito9 (May 10, 2017)

killerfurzeYT said:


> What I mean by risk is have it not work anymore, not bootable. I've had that happen before with an older phone when I flashed a boot.img or recovery.img. The "Broken One" just has a shattered screen and parts of the touch screen don't work sometimes

Click to collapse



Ahh, well let's use that as the test device then .


----------



## Ankany (May 11, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Can you let me know if the KDZ tool works?

Click to collapse



Never tried it since I am on k371-10h, and website clearly stated not to downgrade the software version to 10a-b


----------



## kirito9 (May 11, 2017)

Ankany said:


> Never tried it since I am on k371-10h, and website clearly stated not to downgrade the software version to 10a-b

Click to collapse



Hmm, quite unfortunate. I'm guessing most are on k371-10h.


----------



## Campero (May 11, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Hmm, quite unfortunate. I'm guessing most are on k371-10h.

Click to collapse




Not necessarily, I use version 10b


----------



## kirito9 (May 16, 2017)

Campero said:


> Not necessarily, I use version 10b

Click to collapse



Would you be willing to test a few builds then? Since you're able to restore. 
@Siknote What version are you running?


----------



## Siknote (May 16, 2017)

Sort of a noob. Which "what version"? Build?

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------

Kernel? 3.10.49 build mra58k
Software version k37111n


----------



## Campero (May 16, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Would you be willing to test a few builds then? Since you're able to restore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kirito9 (May 16, 2017)

Campero said:


> kirito9 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be willing to test a few builds then? Since you're able to restore.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Campero (May 16, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Campero said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought you said you use version 10b
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kirito9 (May 16, 2017)

Campero said:


> kirito9 said:
> 
> 
> > Campero said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Campero (May 16, 2017)

Because lg bridge tells me you can not verify the software version,

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

It will be that at&t has to spoil this model , so that the only way to update is via ota


----------



## Siknote (May 17, 2017)

V11n @kirito9


----------



## kirito9 (May 17, 2017)

Siknote said:


> V11n @kirito9

Click to collapse



Hmm, sadly there's no KDZ for that model and you can't go back to b.


----------



## Siknote (May 17, 2017)

Great I have 2 devices, neither of which can be rooted


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## kirito9 (May 18, 2017)

Siknote said:


> Great I have 2 devices, neither of which can be rooted

Click to collapse



Kingroot works on the Phoenix 2 works but users reported it's temporary.


----------



## Siknote (May 18, 2017)

Doesnt work for me. I've tried many versions, and PC version. (And every other one click root app) Nothing


----------



## kirito9 (May 18, 2017)

Siknote said:


> Doesnt work for me. I've tried many versions, and PC version. (And every other one click root app) Nothing

Click to collapse



Try older versions maybe?


----------



## killerfurzeYT (May 18, 2017)

So I went AWOL for a while from this thread due to personal issues I don't want to get into. I'm willing to try any TWRP builds. System Database editor can be used if you want to tether.


----------



## Campero (May 18, 2017)

Have not tried the new root method "root systemless"?


----------



## Campero (May 21, 2017)

In effect the kingroot program in its latest version gives you access to this model, but temporary (apk)


----------



## kirito9 (May 21, 2017)

Campero said:


> In effect the kingroot program in its latest version gives you access to this model, but temporary (apk)

Click to collapse



How temporary is it? I heard there were random reboots.


----------



## Mr. Brick (May 22, 2017)

I'm  for testing!


----------



## werty8763 (May 24, 2017)

*Still no root method?*

Is there still no method to root the lg phoenix 2?
I've been waiting for a loooooong time...


----------



## TimmyP (May 26, 2017)

Its worth it now becuase Nougat gives 80 percent longer battery life lol


----------



## Campero (May 27, 2017)

I have an idea, get the root access with kinguser and then apply this guide

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...g/replace-kingoroot-supersu-manually-t3573361


----------



## werty8763 (May 27, 2017)

Campero said:


> I have an idea, get the root access with kinguser and then apply this guide
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...g/replace-kingoroot-supersu-manually-t3573361

Click to collapse



Or use super sume instead, it's much simpler 
But... I doubt it will work... 

supers sume: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/paid-software/supersu-please-t3110954


----------



## kirito9 (May 27, 2017)

werty8763 said:


> Or use super sume instead, it's much simpler
> But... I doubt it will work...
> 
> supers sume: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/paid-software/supersu-please-t3110954

Click to collapse



Supesu me causes the device to bootloop.


----------



## werty8763 (May 27, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Supesu me causes the device to bootloop.

Click to collapse



Oh 
Anyways, Kingroot doesn't even work properly in the first place, why bother to go through all the trouble?


----------



## kirito9 (May 27, 2017)

werty8763 said:


> Oh
> Anyways, Kingroot doesn't even work properly in the first place, why bother to go through all the trouble?

Click to collapse



Kingroot gives temp root but it's said to be unstable. Going through all the trouble to capture the OTA update.


----------



## Sands207 (May 27, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Kingroot gives temp root but it's said to be unstable. Going through all the trouble to capture the OTA update.

Click to collapse



when you say temp root what exactly do you mean? do you have it while using the app or?  explain this to me


----------



## kirito9 (May 27, 2017)

Sands207 said:


> when you say temp root what exactly do you mean? do you have it while using the app or? explain this to me

Click to collapse



After a reboot root is lost.


----------



## werty8763 (May 28, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> After a reboot root is lost.

Click to collapse



Is temp root worth it? I heard some people damaged their phones (boot loop, unstable phone, etc.) when they tried to root using kingroot


----------



## Sands207 (May 28, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> After a reboot root is lost.

Click to collapse



but does the app say root is achieved? is this the windows app or Android app?


----------



## kirito9 (May 28, 2017)

werty8763 said:


> Is temp root worth it? I heard some people damaged their phones (boot loop, unstable phone, etc.) when they tried to root using kingroot

Click to collapse



From reading I think they tried to use Supersu me after rooting and that's when they got the bootloop. Without a custom recovery, impossible to restore the system that was modified. 

The safest bet would be trying to get a custom recovery on 6.0, I wouldn't upgrade just yet as it may be harder getting root and a custom recovery. Patiently waiting my device to come to start working on it.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




Sands207 said:


> but does the app say root is achieved? is this the windows app or Android app?

Click to collapse



It says so on the app. There's a windows version that you can use and also the apk. I've heard you get better results using the windows version. 

For reference: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67977457&postcount=2
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72085409&postcount=76


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Campero (May 28, 2017)

Kirito 9 are waiting for a LG Phoenix 2, in almost if you recommend you update it by Lg mobile support tool since with that application you can download the kdz


----------



## kirito9 (May 28, 2017)

Campero said:


> Kirito 9 are waiting for a LG Phoenix 2, in almost if you recommend you update it by Lg mobile support tool since with that application you can download the kdz

Click to collapse



Yes, waiting to receive one. I can?


----------



## Campero (May 28, 2017)

If you live in the United States, yes. Otherwise not, as happened to other users that we can not update


----------



## kirito9 (May 28, 2017)

Campero said:


> If you live in the United States, yes. Otherwise not, as happened to other users that we can not update

Click to collapse



Then I guess I have to wait like the others.


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Jun 3, 2017)

So the phone updated to Android 7.0 recently. I'm guessing there will be no root? I still have a phone not on 7.0 if there is a TWRP build to try


----------



## Hydran (Jul 2, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> Then I guess I have to wait like the others.

Click to collapse



I still have my original K371. It is still bootlooping and I haven't found a fix. I tried the LG mobile recovery tool and even though it has the original OS and firmware, the tool says there is no update available (but they did release an android 7 OTA). Maybe with the source code for it being available now something could be done? No idea. I would be willing to mail it to someone to play around with if in the US - assuming it were returned in a reasonable amount of time.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




Campero said:


> Kirito 9 are waiting for a LG Phoenix 2, in almost if you recommend you update it by Lg mobile support tool since with that application you can download the kdz

Click to collapse



From what I have been able to discern there is no available kdz. Source is available http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=lgk371 but updates are done OTA only.


----------



## Campero (Jul 4, 2017)

Hydran said:


> I still have my original K371. It is still bootlooping and I haven't found a fix. I tried the LG mobile recovery tool and even though it has the original OS and firmware, the tool says there is no update available (but they did release an android 7 OTA). Maybe with the source code for it being available now something could be done? No idea. I would be willing to mail it to someone to play around with if in the US - assuming it were returned in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> If you are looking for the update for this model here are the links
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JDeschaine1985 (Jul 13, 2017)

Any updates on this phone? I'm just inquiring because I have to decide what GoPhone to get tomorrow and this is on the list of if it makes it to the cut or not.


----------



## ian577416 (Jul 15, 2017)

JDeschaine1985 said:


> Any updates on this phone? I'm just inquiring because I have to decide what GoPhone to get tomorrow and this is on the list of if it makes it to the cut or not.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't waste your time or money. Get something with a confirmed root method. This one looks like it's fallen through the cracks.


----------



## kirito9 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hydran said:


> I still have my original K371. It is still bootlooping and I haven't found a fix. I tried the LG mobile recovery tool and even though it has the original OS and firmware, the tool says there is no update available (but they did release an android 7 OTA). Maybe with the source code for it being available now something could be done? No idea. I would be willing to mail it to someone to play around with if in the US - assuming it were returned in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just got my device over the weekend and already updated it. I'm working on uploading the source code for both MM and N for this device. I'm gonna do all I can to try and find stable root for MM/N versions but don't hold your breath on this nor ask for ETA!! I'm new to this snapdragon stuff so be patient.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




Campero said:


> Hydran said:
> 
> 
> > I still have my original K371. It is still bootlooping and I haven't found a fix. I tried the LG mobile recovery tool and even though it has the original OS and firmware, the tool says there is no update available (but they did release an android 7 OTA). Maybe with the source code for it being available now something could be done? No idea. I would be willing to mail it to someone to play around with if in the US - assuming it were returned in a reasonable amount of time.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Campero (Jul 25, 2017)

kirito9 said:


> I just got my device over the weekend and already updated it. I'm working on uploading the source code for both MM and N for this device. I'm gonna do all I can to try and find stable root for MM/N versions but don't hold your breath on this nor ask for ETA!! I'm new to this snapdragon stuff so be patient.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kirito9 (Jul 25, 2017)

Campero said:


> kirito9 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my device over the weekend and already updated it. I'm working on uploading the source code for both MM and N for this device. I'm gonna do all I can to try and find stable root for MM/N versions but don't hold your breath on this nor ask for ETA!! I'm new to this snapdragon stuff so be patient.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Campero (Jul 25, 2017)

You can not change the software version 11n to 10 b that causes absolute death of the cell phone the famous qualcomm 9008


----------



## kirito9 (Jul 25, 2017)

Campero said:


> You can not change the software version 11n to 10 b that causes absolute death of the cell phone the famous qualcomm 9008

Click to collapse



Thanks, so what about 11n to 11n? Anyone willing to try [TOOL][DOCS] LG Download Mode (LAF)? Those who are still on marshmallow and those who came with 11n.


----------



## James101 (Aug 27, 2017)

Is it possible to get temporary root on nougat?


----------



## kdm6389 (Sep 30, 2017)

Has anyone got root on MM, I am still using MM.


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Oct 9, 2017)

is this idea dead or dying? I honestly don't think this phone will ever get the amazements of root (I haven't checked this thread, my last message was 5 pages ago)


----------



## alaskagurl16 (Oct 28, 2017)

*If you are stuck at the logo screen*

If you rooted or tried rooting your phone and are stuck at the logo screen. 
You unfortunately now to flash your device with sock firmware.  You can use Odin.  


Matt_Meag said:


> I'm having the same issue looking for root method for this phone. If I have to convert to lollipop again somehow I will. Please help.

Click to collapse





mnorris0678 said:


> Anybody else try Kingroot then Supersume and have the same trouble or had any success?

Click to collapse





Hydran said:


> Well I totally boned my phone I think. Kingroot works but it caused a lot of instability. It reboots the phone within minutes of getting temp rooted. So I tried supersume to remove kingroot (which seems to also have a pretty bad reputation as far as privacy goes) to replace kingroot with supersu. Everything seemed to go fine, the binary updated and looked good. Once the phone reboots though, it freezes on the AT&T logo. When I try to factory reset the android pops on screen for about 5 seconds and nothing changes. I can't do anything with adb. Whenever I try to list devices the phone is detected but it says it isn't "Authorized". If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it.

Click to collapse


----------



## killerfurzeYT (Dec 6, 2017)

If there is a file someone wants to test, I can test, Recently got a K20 because my Phoenix 2 is shattered with a few dead spots on the screen.


----------



## kirito9 (Dec 6, 2017)

killerfurzeYT said:


> If there is a file someone wants to test, I can test, Recently got a K20 because my Phoenix 2 is shattered with a few dead spots on the screen.

Click to collapse



I don't have this device anymore but you can check my last post about the LAF tool. Since you're still on MM you can give it a try. Nougat needs some work.


----------



## KippaStep (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all!

I recently bought the LG Phoenix 2 (LG k371) from ATT, and I really want to root it. But alas, I was unable to find any root method that works for my phone. Does anyone know of a method that will currently work for my device? It is running MarshMallow 6.0. I can update with any other info needed.

Thanks!


----------



## hellraiser877 (Mar 19, 2018)

Any luck yet I just got this phone and could really use root....


----------



## 3333jkl (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey it now august 2018 so anyone able to root this ?


----------

